# Pops orchestras



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone listen to pop orchestras? 

Boston Pops, Cincinnati Pops, Hollywood Pops just to name a few - how do you like them? There are at least 20 of them in the USA, and other around the world. What do you think about the music they play?

I have a number of CDs from Cincinnati Pops conducted by Erich Kunzel. Great orchestra works especially on movie music. I was sadden that Erich passed away a few year ago. He will be remembered.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I grew up in the Boston area and listened to a lot of Pops concerts on the radio in season (between the end of the winter BSO season and the beginning of Tanglewood. They served (serve) a reasonable purpose -- introducing people to orchestral music through lighter fare, keeping the musicians busy during a down time, making a lot of money for the parent organization. No complaints.

Amusing fact: The plaster walls surrounding the audience on the first floor of Boston's Stmphony Hall are a rich flat maroon. Every spring for the Pops season they would paint them spring green, then repaint them maroon for the winter season. Until someone with a probe in the '60s determined that the multiple layers of paint were over an inch thick!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to get Boston Pops concerts on the radio when Arthur Fiedler was the conductor.

The Boston Pops is the same orchestra as the Boston Symphony, minus the first deck players.

Whenever they programmed Gershwin-An American in Paris or the Piano Concerto in F with Earl Wild, that meant "don't miss" to me.

Sadly, I no longer receive the Boston Pops broadcasts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Does anyone listen to pop orchestras?
> 
> Boston Pops, Cincinnati Pops, Hollywood Pops just to name a few - how do you like them? There are at least 20 of them in the USA, and other around the world. What do you think about the music they play?
> 
> I have a number of CDs from Cincinnati Pops conducted by Erich Kunzel. Great orchestra works especially on movie music. I was sadden that Erich passed away a few year ago. He will be remembered.


I love them, what's not to like, the Strauss festivals are so funny and good recorded.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Are festival orchestras play similar repertoire as pop orchestras? I would like attend a festival orchestra concert, it seems that they have something on the lighter side of things.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Are festival orchestras play similar repertoire as pop orchestras? I would like attend a festival orchestra concert, it seems that they have something on the lighter side of things.


How do you mean festival orchestra ?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Not since Arthur Fiedler died. I never liked that new guy, John Williams.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Would I be right in assuming that the UK's London Concert Orchestra is similar in remit to the 'pops' orchestras in the US?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> How do you mean festival orchestra ?


I have seen and listen to many festival orchestras on recordings. Their repertoire seems to be on the lighter side. My perception is that festival orchestra in Europe are similar to pop orchestra in America. However festival orchestra may not have the same organizational structure as pop orchestras and they are usually formed for a certain music festival. Forgive my ignorance, am I wrong about this?


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

The Cincinnati Pops is a fine orchestra. Their recordings with Erich Kunzel are brilliant. They did just about everything from film scores to classical to big band swing, and all of it is superb. Their Aaron Copland album is superior to any other I've ever heard; they also have a Tchaikovsky album with the choral/orchestral version of 1812 that's magnificent. More than anything, though, they're the finest performer of film scores you will find anywhere outside the actual soundtrack. "The Ultimate Movie Music Collection," cheesy as it sounds, is a must-have.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I have seen and listen to many festival orchestras on recordings. Their repertoire seems to be on the lighter side. My perception is that festival orchestra in Europe are similar to pop orchestra in America. However festival orchestra may not have the same organizational structure as pop orchestras and they are usually formed for a certain music festival. Forgive my ignorance, am I wrong about this?


No problem, I do understand you completely.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

SomePops orchestras are part of the overall symphony organization - 
the Boston Pops is one example, and Cincinnati Pops is another. 
membership is comprised of the symphony orchestra personnel.

other Pops orchestras are separate, independent, and not affiliated with a symphony orchestra - 

The New York Pops is one such example. Philadelphia "Philly" Pops is another example...independent...

In the case of Boston - an interesting variation is applied....

The Boston "Pops" is comprised of BSO musicians, and it is part of their contract....the Pops season is usually late spring, early summer, before Tanglewood season begins. There are also Holiday concerts as well around Xmas - New Years...

When the Pops plays for 4th of July, it is a different orchestra - the Boston Pops Esplanade Orchestra..this is actually a separate organization, different personnel from the Boston Pops itself...the BSO musicians are at Tanglewood for the season.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> The Cincinnati Pops is a fine orchestra. Their recordings with Erich Kunzel are brilliant. They did just about everything from film scores to classical to big band swing, and all of it is superb. Their Aaron Copland album is superior to any other I've ever heard; they also have a Tchaikovsky album with the choral/orchestral version of 1812 that's magnificent. More than anything, though, they're the finest performer of film scores you will find anywhere outside the actual soundtrack. "The Ultimate Movie Music Collection," cheesy as it sounds, is a must-have.


I have quite a collection of the CPO CDs. Erich Kunzel will certainly be missed. He is certainly a pioneer in recording a wide repertoire of music. The only thing I found not as pleasing is that the recording from the TELARC label a bit too 'fat' for the bass, without much definition. This could have an effect on the grandeur of the whole musical piece. Now these recording are consider historical since Kunzel is no long with the CPO.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

pcnog11 said:


> The only thing I found not as pleasing is that the recording from the TELARC label a bit too 'fat' for the bass, without much definition.


Agree!! I've noticed that about Telarc discs, as well...too "tubby" sounding...diffuse, not enough brilliance, definition.


----------



## 76Trombones (Feb 2, 2017)

techniquest said:


> Would I be right in assuming that the UK's London Concert Orchestra is similar in remit to the 'pops' orchestras in the US?


I would say that the BBC Proms concerts are similar to 'Pops' concerts in the US.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I posted the following, maybe it should belong here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/47441-all-star-orchestra.html


----------

